# Goodbye Gene McCullagh



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm sad to have to share the news that our friend and fellow Lightroom Guru, @Gene McCullagh, died yesterday. He's been a core member of the Lightroom community for many years, running the Lightroom Secrets website, and I was privileged to count him as a friend. He will be missed.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 11, 2016)

Sad indeed :(


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 11, 2016)

Sad news. RIP, Gene.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 11, 2016)

He will be missed.


----------



## Tony Jay (Apr 11, 2016)

RIP

Tony Jay


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 12, 2016)

Very sad news, Victoria, but I appreciate you letting us know.  So often people are actively involved in a forum and suddenly are no longer posting.  And while I realize that we are all entitled to our privacy, as a small and friendly forum, we are somewhat of a community and we do develop online connections with one another.  Sometimes we might be able to help a member in tough time, even if it is just a post of support or advice, and sometimes we need to bring closure and pay our respects to those we have lost.

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 12, 2016)

Replytoken said:


> we do develop online connections with one another



Very true Ken. I feel like I know some of my online colleagues better than some members of my own family!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 12, 2016)

A very sad day indeed.... Gene was a great guy and a big Lightroom supporter who was involved from the early days.
R.I.P. my friend...


----------

